# !!Cas29 hits 1000 and more!!



## Poianone

Wow, Cas, you reached your first  Milestone!! And let me say that it's always a great pleasure share posts, threads and opinions with you!!! 

  *MOLTO MA MOLTO BENE, COMPLIMENTI!!   *​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Cas!  È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi posts!

Congratulazioni 
per il tuo primo 
postiversario!​~ Elisabetta​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti e grazie Ms S., go on like this!


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti! Continua così!!! **


----------



## cas29

Grazie mille!

It has been great fun participating in threads and getting to know the gang here! I am sure that I've received more help than I've been able to give - but I plan to continue posting and even out the balance!


----------



## Saoul

Grande Cas! Complimenti per il tuo traguardo... (lo so sono in notevole ritardo)

Un abbraccio
Saoul


----------



## lsp

Thanks for 1000 top-notch contributions... a great beginning!


----------



## Jana337

Brava, Cheryl! Auguri. 

Jana


----------



## cas29

Thanks again everyone!  
I will rock on...and on... and on...


----------



## GavinW

Well done! Race you to 2K? ;-)


----------



## cas29

GavinW said:


> Well done! Race you to 2K? ;-)


 
With pleasure!



I'd say may the best linguist win.... but we'll *both* be winners for sure, if we hang around here!


----------



## _forumuser_

cas29 said:


> With pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say may the best linguist win.... but we'll *both* be winners for sure, if we hang around here!


 
1 Complimenti 2 complimenti 3 complimenti 4 complimenti 5 complimenti 6 complimenti [...] 998 complimenti 999 complimenti 1000 complimenti! 

Uno per ogni post. Abbreviato per motivi di spazio.  

_fu_


----------

